# REPORT: Warriors are reportedly trying to dump contracts to create enough cap space to sign Dwight Howard



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Warriors are reportedly trying to dump contracts to create enough cap space to sign Dwight Howard*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I guess if you promise someone that you will be playing alongside Steph, Klay, and Barnes, you meant it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

_*Mark Heisler ‏@MarkHeisler*
Things look worse by minute for #Lakers, trailing one more contender: If #Warriors are moving heaven and earth for #D12, he encouraged them.
4:48 p.m. PST_


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Cleveland could use another big for a playoff push. They probably don't want to blow next summer's cap room though.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't see how they can move all the money they'd need to move without throwing in a lot of sweetener.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Diable said:


> I can't see how they can move all the money they'd need to move without throwing in a lot of sweetener.


Agreed, I think Klay and/or Barnes will have to go to make it happen. I do think it's possible though -- Bogut, Jefferson and Biedrins are all grossly overpaid but have expiring contracts. Lee and Curry are their only big, long-term deals.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ill take any of those contracts if it meant getting Klay


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Meaningless. Hope golden state doesn't tear their team apart for nothing. Dwight is not goin to Oakland 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Marcus13 said:


> Meaningless. Hope golden state doesn't tear their team apart for nothing. Dwight is not goin to Oakland
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


It's not that he won't with GS. It's them tearing the nucleus of the playoff team apart in order to acquire Dwight.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Mark Heisler said:


> OMG this could happen: #Laker source told me they'd consider Barnes or Klay or Curry+Bogut+No. 1 for #D!2. GS hasn't yet offered HB/KT or SC


Twitter @MarkHeisler

Really?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think GS would be a nearly ideal fit for him if they are able to hold onto Curry and Klay, bombers like that with D12 is nasty.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Barnes/Bogut/1st for D12 would be a very nice deal for GS.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> I think GS would be a nearly ideal fit for him if they are able to hold onto Curry and Klay, bombers like that with D12 is nasty.


Don't forget that David Lee is also an excellent perimeter shooter and floor spacer.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pablo5 said:


> It's not that he won't with GS. It's them tearing the nucleus of the playoff team apart in order to acquire Dwight.


It's safe to say that Bogut, Jefferson, and Biedrins aren't the nucleus of the playoff team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd much rather hang onto Barnes over Thompson if I'm Golden State.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Curry for Howard is ridiculous.

Between Barnes and Klay I don't think it really matters.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> Don't forget that David Lee is also an excellent perimeter shooter and floor spacer.


He'd be a very good fit with D12 for sure, though I guess I had assumed he would perhaps have to be moved to make room for D12. If they can hold onto him that's a solid little core.

Why Barnes over Thompson? Curry/Thompson can SHOOT, no if's and's or but's about it. They played really well during the playoffs when Bogut was in there big manning people, imagine a healthy D12 playing that role.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

We shouldn't be surprised, Howard is a MVP caliber player, a perennial DPOTYA candidate, and a great anchor for any team to build around. IMO Dwight Howard is better than anybody on the Warriors roster, and it's not even close. If for some reason Dwight wants to play for Golden State, then the Warriors need to do everything they possibly can to try and land him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Floods said:


> Between Barnes and Klay I don't think it really matters.


This is how I think at the end of the day, I think. If the Lakers insist on Barnes, the Warriors should still say yes. They would just move Draymond Green into the starting line-up. If they can get Jack to sign back on, they are Golden (pun intended).


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

Bogut, Lee and Rush for a future 1st rdr and two 2nd rdrs from Hawks.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

BlakeJesus said:


> Why Barnes over Thompson? Curry/Thompson can SHOOT, no if's and's or but's about it. They played really well during the playoffs when Bogut was in there big manning people, imagine a healthy D12 playing that role.


Yes they did play really well in the playoffs, and big part of that was Harrison Barnes coming into his own and becoming the second option offensively on most nights. He's a couple years younger than Thompson with much higher potential. Thompson's a great shooter and a good player, but how much better is he really going to get? I'd hate to trade a 21-year-old with the abilities Barnes possesses, especially when it really seems like we saw the light bulb go on late last year. 

Golden State probably pulls the trigger even if it costs them Barnes, but I'd do everything I could to keep him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Also being a native of Oakland California, I will love it if Dwight Howard ends up playing for the town. 

Clock is ticking , hoping we get a decision by Dwight tomorrow night.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd give them whoever they wanted to make it happen, though I would imagine they prefer Barnes.

I'm not directly looking at Klay vs Barnes though, I'm looking at Curry/Klay/D12 vs Curry/Barnes/D12...and the prospect of having two of the best three point bombers in the league around a dominant rebounder who thrives on garbage buckets makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I would definitely keep Klay over Barnes but it's not something that's a deal breaker. I think his shooting is better suited for would be team with fits and would be needed. I also do think Klay's better player too...


----------



## tr1986 (Nov 6, 2008)

if i were another team i wouldn't even pick up the phone. why help dwight, why help the warriors. it's not like anything they're offering (besides curry, thompson, or barnes) is sure to help a team like the hawks to any meaningful success. late first rounders shouldn't be enough to convince a team to take on these guys, even if they are expiring.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

its still kinda funny they used their amnesty on Charlie Bell. He was making what 3.5mil a year and had what 2 years left on the deal?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

tr1986 said:


> if i were another team i wouldn't even pick up the phone. why help dwight, why help the warriors. it's not like anything they're offering (besides curry, thompson, or barnes) is sure to help a team like the hawks to any meaningful success. late first rounders shouldn't be enough to convince a team to take on these guys, even if they are expiring.


No one is going to do shit just to help out the Warriors. The Warriors are going to have to bribe the hell out of a team to get them to take any of those contracts, much less get one or more teams to take all three of them. Hard to see how they have the means to do that much bribing though.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

27dresses said:


> Bogut, Lee and Rush for a future 1st rdr and two 2nd rdrs from Hawks.


Are the Hawks still hopeful about Dwight? If so I doubt they help out Golden State.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

27dresses said:


> Bogut, Lee and Rush for a future 1st rdr and two 2nd rdrs from Hawks.


No way man, what good is Lee to the Hawks? That's hot garbage.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How does that deal benefit the Hawks? They take on all that salary and give up picks, then they still suck. The right to pay David Lee isn't what they are looking for. Unless someone has some goat sex pictures on Ferry I can't see this happening.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Maybe the Hawks would take Bogut for a 2nd rounder (because at that point the Warriors have no leverage, pawning off salary is their only agenda outside of bringing in Howard) if Dwight has made it clear to them that he will not be signing with Atlanta in any scenario, but there's zero chance they'd give up a 1st rounder AND take up David Lee.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Floods said:


> Cleveland could use another big for a playoff push.


No way that happens.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

www.complex.com

If Dwight Howard chooses the Houston Rockets, he's playing alongside James Harden. Not bad. If DH opts to stay with the Los Angeles Lakers, he's going to call Kobe Bryant his teammate for another season or three. Sounds like a good idea. If Howard picks the Dallas Mavericks, he'll be paired with Dirk Nowitzki. All of these scenarios seem so good that understandably, it's probably difficult for Dwight to choose the right situation to put himself in for the long haul.

However, there is one player Howard reportedly wants to pair himself with and it's none of the aforementioned names. According to Alex Kennedy of HOOPSWORLD, Dwight is interested in playing with...Jose Calderon. Cue the collective "huh?". As Kennedy points out, DH "respects" Calderon's game and "thinks they'd play well together since Calderon is a good facilitator/shooter." Kennedy adds that the 31-year-old point guard may wait until Howard makes his decision before probably signing with that same team, which makes sense considering Calderon turned down the Kings' offer and forced Sacramento to pull the trigger on a deal for Greivis Vasquez. 

So, teams competing for Howard's services, take note. Calderon may be the missing piece to the puzzle that is getting Dwight on your squad.


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

BlakeJesus said:


> Maybe the Hawks would take Bogut for a 2nd rounder (because at that point the Warriors have no leverage, pawning off salary is their only agenda outside of bringing in Howard) if Dwight has made it clear to them that he will not be signing with Atlanta in any scenario, but there's zero chance they'd give up a 1st rounder AND take up David Lee.


Something wrong with David Lee?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Alex Kennedy: I'm told Dwight Howard and Jose Calderon are interested in playing together. Calderon may wait for Howard to make a decision before signing.


whoa what a package deal

Stern or Silver needs to put a stop to this before the entire league balance is messed up with their union


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

27dresses said:


> Something wrong with David Lee?


Horford, Lee, and Bogut make for a massive chunk of an NBA cap. Excessive and unproductive that would be.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dre: I like Calderon a lot, but he's the piece that will make Dwight's team unstoppable and take over the league?


I think GSW needs to keep Klay over Barnes should it come down to one or the other, and I'm not as high on Thompson as some. Just think the combination of the Splash Bros is what makes GS so deadly. Barnes might wind up the better player, however.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BlakeJesus said:


> Maybe the Hawks would take Bogut for a 2nd rounder (because at that point the Warriors have no leverage, pawning off salary is their only agenda outside of bringing in Howard) if Dwight has made it clear to them that he will not be signing with Atlanta in any scenario, but there's zero chance they'd give up a 1st rounder AND take up David Lee.


If the Hawks aren't going to try to sign/trade for a few veterans to stay in the playoffs (I'm thinking specifically of Iguodala or Kirilenko and Asik), it wouldn't be a bad idea to take the Biedrins/Jefferson contracts in exchange for something like two firsts and two seconds. Gives the Hawks more trade assets to work with down the line and rolls their cap space over to next summer, which is looking like the much stronger free agency class. Better than paying Brandon Jennings eight figures.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dre said:


> whoa what a package deal
> 
> Stern or Silver needs to put a stop to this before the entire league balance is messed up with their union


I don't think you can stop it. You can make it financially difficult, but at the end of the day, if the organization is wanting the players and the players are wanting the organization, some financial difficulties can be worked around. 

I know the league wants 1 superstar per team to create balance and parity (and that would be great), but unfortunately the media and fans have made winning a championship (or at least getting close) a requirement to avoid the "loser" stigma, and championship teams these days need 2 bonafide all-stars and 1 fringe all-star at the least. I don't blame superstars for looking to link up with other superstars for the sake of winning a title. It tells me that they know they can't do it by themselves and they are realistic about what it takes to win.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @ESPNSteinLine 3m
> Just added to ESPN's latest Dwight story: Sources say Warriors and Jazz have opened talks on trade that would send Andrew Bogut to Jazz
> 
> Jazz have expressed strongest interest to date in Bogut, sources say. No surprise after Al Jefferson's departure and Bogut's college ties


...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just don't see a team taking back Biedrins or Jefferson without a substantial sweetener from the Warriors.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That makes a ton of sense for the Jazz. That'd give them a rock solid 4/5 rotation (assuming they bring back Millsap) and give them an outside shot at 50 wins. If they're getting a draft pick to boot, even better.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I just don't see a team taking back Biedrins or Jefferson without a substantial sweetener from the Warriors.


Doesn't Bogut for air do the same thing more or less? I think that Landry is leaving anyway, that has to put them close to the necessary cap space.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Doesn't Bogut for air do the same thing more or less? I think that Landry is leaving anyway, that has to put them close to the necessary cap space.


Nope. They would need to unload Bogut, Biedrins, AND Jefferson to get max cap space. This is including Jack and Landry NOT being on the roster.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I see Sarcasm detectors are broken lol

And you can't say anything about what Bogut would do for the Jazz without a size 72 IF because he's made of like popsicle sticks


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Doesn't Bogut for air do the same thing more or less? I think that Landry is leaving anyway, that has to put them close to the necessary cap space.


I think you're right. Don't have the numbers in front of me but with Bogut making $14 million this should get them there, if not very close. At worst they'll have to find a taker for Brandon Rush.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dre said:


> I see Sarcasm detectors are broken lol


Pretty sure everyone understood your sarcasm. What type of reaction was that meant to elicit?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> I think you're right. Don't have the numbers in front of me but with Bogut making $14 million this should get them there, if not very close. At worst they'll have to find a taker for Brandon Rush.


Not even close. They will need to get rid of all 3 - Bogut, Biedrins, and Jefferson. Rush and two of the others will not get it done.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Pretty sure everyone understood your sarcasm. What type of reaction was that meant to elicit?


Well the two posts that quoted me replied to the post completely seriously

The Warriors may be better off biting the bullet and trading whoever from Barnes/Thompson and signing a shooter. It would hurt but losing out on Dwight (especially if you're trading pieces for him) would hurt more. They won't be able to trade all 3 I don't think


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> I think you're right. Don't have the numbers in front of me but with Bogut making $14 million this should get them there, if not very close. At worst they'll have to find a taker for Brandon Rush.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, I thought it had to be close. Did the Warriors pick up the option on Biedrins? I mean they could shave six million off their cap by using the stretch release provision anyway and spreading whatever's left over three years. They can do the same for Jefferson and shave even more.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dre said:


> Well the two posts that quoted me replied to the post completely seriously


Guess you're right. Well, at least I can speak for myself. I understood it at least.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Dumping Bogut is relatively easy compared to the other parts of it. No reason you wouldn't take him if you had the cap space and you were trying to make the playoffs.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Not even close. They will need to get rid of all 3 - Bogut, Biedrins, and Jefferson. Rush and two of the others will not get it done.


If that's the case, it'll definitely be hard to do. I was under the impression they were closer than that, but like I said I don't have the numbers in front of me. Biedrins and Jefferson do have expiring deals though, they're not impossible to trade.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> If that's the case, it'll definitely be hard to do. I was under the impression they were closer than that, but like I said I don't have the numbers in front of me. Biedrins and Jefferson do have expiring deals though, they're not impossible to trade.


Not impossible, but difficult to do without a sweetner. Very few teams have the cap space to swallow on of those deals. They will be looking for one or more first rounders to take back either player. The Warriors hope that's all they will want.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They got a short window though

And you're dealing with Dwight Howard who's liable to say....umm you know what I wanna go back to LA even after you did all that

I guess cap space never hurt anyone but they better be careful and sure that he's coming because I wouldn't just dump Bogut.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They have to get rid of Jack too, because he's got a 10 million dollar cap hit. That takes them down to around 73, dumping Bogut takes them to 59, so you still need to clear out a max contract after that.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dre said:


> Well the two posts that quoted me replied to the post completely seriously


I kind of skimmed over the Howard/Calderon part that you were quoting, and the sarcasm was lost in the second statement without reading the first part. My apologies. Either way, a lot of fans feel that players dictating movement is a real problem and so my response was more a general response to that claim.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Not impossible, but difficult to do without a sweetner. Very few teams have the cap space to swallow on of those deals. They will be looking for one or more first rounders to take back either player. The Warriors hope that's all they will want.


Which contract(s) can Cleveland absorb? If I'm them I'd eat whatever expiring deals the Warriors want me to take along with Thompson or Barnes. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> League sources tell CBSSports.com that Golden State has offered the likes of Andrew Bogut, Andris Biedrins and Richard Jefferson to the Hawks, Cavaliers and Jazz. *The Warriors would have to unload two of the three in order to clear enough space to land Howard in a straight free-agent signing*, and Atlanta, Cleveland and Utah essentially are the only teams with that kind of room. *It's important to note that the Warriors, according to multiple league sources familiar with the discussions, have indicated that their attempts to clear space are only a pre-emptive strike* in the event Howard agrees to leave the Lakers for the Bay Area. *Though the Warriors came out of their pitch meeting with Howard and his representatives encouraged by how their message was received, Howard's camp has not delivered any indications about what his decision might be*





> One person briefed on Golden State's cap-clearing efforts told CBSSports.com that the team is intent on clearing room regardless of Howard's decision. If Howard says no to Golden State, the Warriors are expected to use the room -- if successful in moving contracts -- to chase another max-level free agent such as Denver forward Andre Iguodala, the person said.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/k...ap-clearing-efforts-not-solely-tied-to-dwight


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Also being a native of Oakland California, I will love it if Dwight Howard ends up playing for the town.
> 
> Clock is ticking , hoping we get a decision by Dwight tomorrow night.


LOL, now you're a Warriors fan.

I hope in the press conference someone asks Dwight why he can't make up his mind about which team he likes the most and he says, "It's the global age, young buck. Take heed and keep it G, homey!"


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Peter Vecsey: From what I'm told, should Howard decide on GST, & LA is unwilling 2 sign-trade, it has teams willing 2 assume salaries of AB, Biedrins & RJ


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

BlakeJesus said:


> Horford, Lee, and Bogut make for a massive chunk of an NBA cap. Excessive and unproductive that would be.


Unproductive? Explain


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If I were the Warriors I'd want everyone to think that they could dump those contracts, even if it was total bullshit


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Diable said:


> If I were the Warriors I'd want everyone to think that they could dump those contracts, even if it was total bullshit


And if I were the Lakers, I'd want everyone to think that we were going to get back Harrison Barnes and two first rounders so other teams would up the ante for sign-and-trades.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Diable said:


> If I were the Warriors I'd want everyone to think that they could dump those contracts, even if it was total bullshit


I'm hungover and tired. Explain this to me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> I'm hungover and tired. Explain this to me.


Leverage

Especially against the Lakers

If the Lakers think there's a chance Dwight could walk to the Bay they're more receptive to getting anything they can for him in a S&T...

And if LA and other teams think their chances are slimmer to get Dwight they stop pursuing and go onto other business that potentially takes their cap space


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Warriors can clear the space they need. Bogut's actually a really good two-way player when he's on the court, so somebody's going to take a one-year flier on him. They may even get a low second-rounder back, moving him isn't a problem. Since their books are more or less clean, they have three firsts and a bunch of seconds to bribe teams into taking one year of Jefferson and Biedrins. Any talk of a third team getting Klay or Barnes for taking one of those three contracts is ludicrous, it just becomes a question of how many picks they're willing to give away for a shot at Dwight.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Even if they don't get Dwight I would shed Biedrins and Jefferson for Igoudala or 2-3 contributors anyway

Still some decent players out there...and I mean nothings official you can always get someone to renege if you throw some money at them


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lol at Bogust being a throw away. How the grossly overrated have fallen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lol at Bogust being a throw away. How the grossly overrated have fallen.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The weird thing is he's still a good starter and could wind up the steal of the summer if he puts together one healthy year, but there's also a solid chance he only plays in twenty games and misses the playoffs entirely.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Is this the new everything Dwight Howard thread? If so he has made he decision and will announce it on Twitter sometime this weekend


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He offered to do a televised special with ESPN but they declined on the grounds that it wouldn't look good when someone scooped them with the news of where he was signing.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Edit: Nvm it was a fake twitter...Seriously who makes a fake twitter as Woji from Yahoo? Lol i was duped though


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

FSH said:


> Seriously who makes a fake twitter as Woji from Yahoo?


Dwight.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Sheldon Cooper from Big Bang Theory trying to convince Dwight Howard to go to Houston.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Guess, I'll put this here too. 

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 33m



> Golden State has Philadelphia, Cleveland and Utah involved in talks on complicated deals for salary dumps, league sources tell Y! Sports.



Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 31m


> Warriors have been trying to get contracts off for a long time -- do covet Andre Iguodala -- and activity may still be unrelated to Howard.


@sam_amick:


> Regarding Iguodala situation, he wants to play for Warriors & already had deep talks to go there. Need space or S&T though


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Golden State has reached agreement with Utah on a trade to unload salary, league sources tell Y! Sports.


...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 1m
> 
> Golden State has reached agreement with Utah on a trade to unload salary, league sources tell Y! Sports.


Gonna be interesting to see if the had to give up a young guy to unload the contracts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Probably Bogut.


edit: Hmmm. Nope.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Iggy? Just a terrible fit. Kills everything that they are about...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt 54s
> 
> Source says the Warriors are sending Andris Biedrins, Richard Jefferson to the Jazz. Checking on what they're getting back.


Interesting that Utah didnt get Bogut


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @daldridgetnt: Source says the Warriors are sending Andris Biedrins, Richard Jefferson to the Jazz. Checking on what they're getting back.


If they land Iggy, it makes trading Klay AND Barnes for Dwight more palatable.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bogut is needed to make the move for Dwight.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

So do you think they are making this move because Dwight told them no? And they are moving on to plan B which is Iggy


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Andre Igoudala has reached agreement with Golden State on a four year, $48 million deal with the Warriors, league source tells Y! Sports.


Boom


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If they land Iggy, it makes trading Klay AND Barnes for Dwight more palatable.


I think they'd still send one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edit: Nm



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 47s
> 
> Golden State drops out of the Dwight Howard chase, clearing the way for long-standing frontrunner Houston to close with the free agent star.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> edit: Nm


Was just gonna post this. Thing are getting interesting


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They have a log jam on the wings if they don't move either Klay or Barnes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought they could still pull it off dumping Bogut somewhere too. But they want wing rotation of Klay/Barnes and Iggy I guess. No pressure to have to move 1 either.

Maybe they would deal 1 to get D12 if he says he wants to go there :whoknows:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not necessarily. Like it's been said they can do Thompson/Barnes and Bogut for Howard and still come out the better

Or they can trade Thompson or Barnes for something else. Or just have a really good wing rotation

Barnes could come off the bench

I like Iggy here because it frees up Curry even more. He could seriously enter elite scoring range next year with even less burden to distribute


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So they still have Bogut's contract (expiring this year), a 2014 first to use, and one of Klay/Barnes for trade chips. And I believe Jack's cap hold has to be gotten rid of somehow.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Pretty much everyone is reporting they have dropped out of the Dwight race now. Maybe they just decided to drop out them selfs and stick with the team they got


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No shit. Woj. Thought he heard it from a source before though.


Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 1m



> Warriors still working to make moves, so my suggestion they're out of play with Dwight Howard is premature. They have tentacles everywhere.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

FSH said:


> Pretty much everyone is reporting they have dropped out of the Dwight race now. Maybe they just decided to drop out them selfs and stick with the team they got


Those reporting could just be inferring based on the Igoudala move

They have trade chips


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

FSH said:


> Pretty much everyone is reporting they have dropped out of the Dwight race now. Maybe they just decided to drop out them selfs and stick with the team they got


I just don't understand why they would drop out when they are now right on the cusp of a potentially truly great team. Barnes/Bogut/First would be perfect.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bogut/Barnes/2014 1st rounder for Dwight makes sense. 

Not to mention the entertainment value of having Jamel root for Bogut.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

So what did Utah get in the deal to take all of this salary?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Reporters know nothing. This has Jerry West's fingerprints all over it. 

Warriors are in talks with all the teams involved. Why do you think they didn't trade Bogut ? He has the biggest expiring deal of them all. They still need him to get Howard. 

They will have a full squad together in no time.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

LA68 said:


> Reporters know nothing. *This has Jerry West's fingerprints all over it. *
> 
> Warriors are in talks with all the teams involved. Why do you think they didn't trade Bogut ? He has the biggest expiring deal of them all. They still need him to get Howard.
> 
> They will have a full squad together in no time.












I forgot he was consulting for the Warriors.

The plot thickens


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Golden State is sending multiple draft picks to Utah to unload the $24 million, including 2014 first-rounder, sources tell Y!


 Welp there goes that 2014 first.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

JARRETT JACK ‏@Jarrettjack03 2m
Well it was fun while it lasted


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

With that first gone, it pretty much has to be Klay AND Barnes for Dwight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They could still send one or 2 future 1's- which is better anyway than 2014 despite depth of it and send one of Klay/Barnes.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welp there goes that 2014 first.


Dam what a deal for Utah both contract are expiring and they load up on draft picks


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 5m
> 
> Denver offered Andre Iguodala a 4-year, $52M deal -- as well as 5-year scenarios -- before he accepted Warriors deal, sources tell Y!


...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

DISCOUNTED!!

Love this signing for GS. Great for Iggy too. Fool almost signed in Sacramento! Sleepy Train Arena!

I'll be pissed if they get Dwight now. I want to root for this team. Don't think I could root for Dwight.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Doubt GS moves Klay. If they want Dwight, they need shooters around him because thats what Dwight wants. Barnes will be the piece that moves with w/e expirings left and draft picks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still think they should move Lee for someone.

How about...RYAN ANDERSON. That's right. Let's get crazy!

In all seriousness, Lee is so bad on D, coupled with Iggy's lack of a steady 3-ball, if they could find a stretch-4 who plays D they can acquire with Lee, that would be wonderful.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 1m
Golden State will send first-round picks in 2014 and 2017 to the Jazz, league sources tell Y! Sports.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 1m
> Golden State will send first-round picks in 2014 and 2017 to the Jazz, league sources tell Y! Sports.


2014 and 2017 is an odd choice. It takes '15, '16, AND '18 firsts out of play in further trade talks. I don't get why they didn't make the '17 either '16 or '18.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good point. Very strange.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Is it just me or is everyone overrated the crap out of Iggy now? I think Harrison Barnes has a better season next year

Iggy coming off of back to back average season. 12/6/5 13/5/5. He brings it defensively but i would much rather have a young guy like Harrison Barnes


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jace said:


> Good point. Very strange.


Really makes me wonder if the reporter got bad information. Seems to me GS needs to free up all the trade assets they can right now. 



FSH said:


> Is it just me or is everyone overrated the crap out of Iggy now? I think Harrison Barnes has a better season next year
> 
> Iggy coming off of two back to back average season. 12/6/5 13/5/5. He brings it defensively but i would much rather have a young guy like Harrison Barnes


Depends on what kind of team you have. If you're talking a top-four of Howard, Curry, Lee, and Thompson - Iggy's exactly the fifth starter you want. A young team that _needs_ scoring for the next half-decade? Sure, Barnes there, but I absolutely get where the Warriors are going with this.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

FSH said:


> Is it just me or is everyone overrated the crap out of Iggy now? I think Harrison Barnes has a better season next year
> 
> Iggy coming off of back to back average season. 12/6/5 13/5/5. He brings it defensively but i would much rather have a young guy like Harrison Barnes


GS has just committed suicide. This is a horrible deal, and for that they will be forced to trade Barnes


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Depends on what kind of team you have. If you're talking a top-four of Howard, Curry, Lee, and Thompson - Iggy's exactly the fifth starter you want. A young team that _needs_ scoring for the next half-decade? Sure, Barnes there, but I absolutely get where the Warriors are going with this.


If Warriors dont get Howard this is a terrible deal


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

FSH said:


> If Warriors dont get Howard this is a terrible deal


How so?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

They don't need Iguodala to score 15-20. They need a 12/6/6 small forward who rebounds well, passes well, can hit an open three, and can guard multiple positions to relieve Curry from tough defensive assignments.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

@SportsCenter: THIS JUST IN: Mavericks have been told that they are OUT of the Dwight Howard hunt, sources tell @ESPNSteinLine.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

FSH said:


> If Warriors don't get Howard this is a terrible deal


They will NOT get Howard. They priced themselves out by signing this bad deal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> @RicBucher
> 
> The Warriors are still very much in pursuit of Dwight Howard and believe the Andre Iguodala signing actually gives
> 
> them the flexibility to make the most attractive S&T deal with the Lakers for Howard. The idea that the Warriors could create cap room to go after Dwight outright was both a pipe dream and strategically flawed; they would've had to give up too many assets -- picks and young talent -- to move all three of their expiring contracts (Jefferson, Biedrins, Bogut). All that said, the Iguodala deal did not come without an impact; sending the 2014 and '17 1st round picks to Utah to take Biedrins and Jefferson makes it tougher to put a 1st round pick into the deal with the Lakers, something they'll assuredly want. As one GM said, though, it's hard to imagine the Warriors don't have some other deal in mind, loading up as they have on Iguodala, that includes either Harrison Barnes or Klay Thompson


http://sulia.com/channel/san-antonio-spurs/f/fb855f66-587b-48e8-a469-d18b97b02efc/?source=twitter


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt 35s



> Trying to juggle a dozen things, but as others have reported, this is huge: GSW renounced rights to Jarrett Jack to do Utah deal.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How in the world does GS need more scoring? A top-shelf glue guy like Iggy goes a looooong way on a very good team, particularly one with these elite shooters. Would like to see them keep Klay.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Bogg said:


> How so?


Because Iggy is a overrated player. He bring something defensively but for how much money he is getting he is not worth it

Harrison Barnes will grow into a better player then Iggy. Hell Corey Brewer is just as good as Iggy and brings the same thing to a team and you dont see him getting this kinda money


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would rather have Jarret Jack than Iggy based on recent history. He was enormous for them last year. How many times was he the guy at the end of the game who was making plays for that team.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Diable said:


> I would rather have Jarret Jack than Iggy based on recent history. He was enormous for them last year. How many times was he the guy at the end of the game who was making plays for that team.


Jack + Barnes growing > Iggy imo


----------



## ZhugeLiang (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, if the Warriors fail to cut enough salary while losing a piece, or they don't have Dwight's promise to sign if they succeed, that's going to be painful.


Oh shit, didn't see the Jazz deal and Iggy signing!

That defensive stopper will go a long way on the Dubs, and his playmaking certainly will have it's impact as well.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Corey Brewer? smh


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

so now we're trashing Andre Igoudala because he's not a great scorer

but then we trash wings who are nothing but scorers

make up your minds


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dre said:


> so now we're trashing Andre Igoudala because he's not a great scorer
> 
> but then we trash wings who are nothing but scorers
> 
> make up your minds


flavor of the week i guess


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Dre said:


> so now we're trashing Andre Igoudala because he's not a great scorer
> 
> but then we trash wings who are nothing but scorers
> 
> make up your minds


Not just about the scoring i think Harrison Barnes will grow this season into a better player then Igoudala. Not just scorer

Then add to the fact that they have to reannounce the rights to Jarrett Jack a guy that had a great season and the Warriors need to back up Curry. It makes it a bad deal


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What else do you think he'll do better than Iggy?



FSH said:


> Hell Corey Brewer is just as good as Iggy and brings the same thing to a team and you dont see him getting this kinda money


Unplug your keyboard until you sober up, young man.

You guys are way undervaluing defense, as well as the impact of having a strong facilitator who can get off-the-ball demons like Curry and Klay looks. AI can kind of be an amped-up version of Jack. He made clutch plays for Denver last season. Jack is a journeyman. I like him, but they'll be able to find a backup PG.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> @SportsCenter: THIS JUST IN: Mavericks have been told that they are OUT of the Dwight Howard hunt, sources tell @ESPNSteinLine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


UNCONFIRMED :sadto:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Jace said:


> Unplug your keyboard until you sober up, young man.
> 
> You guys are way undervaluing defense, as well as the impact of having a strong facilitator who can get off-the-ball demons like Curry and Klay looks. AI can kind of be an amped-up version of Jack. He made clutch plays for Denver last season. Jack is a journeyman. I like him, but they'll be able to find a backup PG.


Compare the last few season between Iggy and Jack. and Corey Brewer is as good defensively as Iguolada and was just as important to the Nuggets last season

And you people are crazy if you dont think Harrison Barnes is gonna grow into a better play then Iguodala is


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt 35s


Good he can come to the clippers


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Flavor the the week my ass, guys. Maybe you haven't been paying enough attention. Iggy has been held in high regard in the basketball community for a few seasons now. Ask me at any point during this past season how I felt about him, and I would've praised the hell out of him. Don't default to that argument.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Dre said:


> UNCONFIRMED :sadto:


Cuban confirmed it


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Jace said:


> Flavor the the week my ass, guys. Maybe you haven't been paying enough attention. Iggy has been held in high regard in the basketball community for a few seasons now. Ask me at any point during this past season how I felt about him, and I would've praised the hell out of him. Don't default to that argument.


Not saying he is a bad player. Im just saying Harrison Barnes is gonna grow into a better player

If they get Howard its a fine deal but if they dont its a terrible deal


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt 4m



> Source says Howard's top two, after trade, are--in no order of preference--Golden State and Houston. Lakers not eliminated, but now behind.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FSH said:


> Compare the last few season between Iggy and Jack. and Corey Brewer is as good defensively as Iguolada and was just as important to the Nuggets last season
> 
> And you people are crazy if you dont think Harrison Barnes is gonna grow into a better play then Iguodala is


Just as important? Let your eyes take a vacation away from the PPG column for once. And why is defense the only thing you bring up beyond it in this comparison? Perhaps you're trying to avoid a certain other important stat/facet of the game?


----------



## ZhugeLiang (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't see the big issue, Iggy seems like a great fit.

Hopefully he can mentor Barnes to make use of his athleticism to improve on defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought this maniac already decided...

Maybe he said he decided but would announce over the weekend because GS asked for a couple of days to try to dump salary or talk LAL into a S&T.

FSH: Not sure what you've seen to make you believe Barnes will be better. No evidence yet. Either way, AI helps them better to win now.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

ZhugeLiang said:


> I don't see the big issue, Iggy seems like a great fit.


I like AI, but this will turn out to be a bad deal for GS.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

FSH said:


> Not just about the scoring i think Harrison Barnes will grow this season into a better player then Igoudala. Not just scorer


Why does that matter? They still have Barnes. Igoudala can play 3 positions. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Jace said:


> Just as important? Let your eyes take a vacation away from the PPG column for once. And why is defense the only thing you bring up beyond it in this comparison? Perhaps you're trying to avoid a certain other important stat/facet of the game?


What the hell are you even talking about?

My whole point is Jack + Barnes >> Iggy and his now huge contract

And im saying the Nuggets still have Corey Brewer who was just as important and just as good as Iggy in the one place everyone tout how good Iggy is and that is defensively. Do you even know who the hell Corey Brewer is? The guy had a great season


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

So the Kings, Warriors and Nuggets all offered Iguodala at least $44 million in the last few days but he's equal to Corey Brewer? Get real, you must know something no one else knows or you're completely wrong.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nugs even offered 52M before he took W's offer.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> So the Kings, Warriors and Nuggets all offered Iguodala at least $44 million in the last few days but he's equal to Corey Brewer? Get real, you must know something no one else knows or you're completely wrong.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Im trying to say he isnt even worth the money people is offering. He get overrated because of one thing that he does great and Corey Brewer can do that same thing alot cheaper

If he didnt have the great defense he would be a average SF in the NBA. Would much rather have Jack and a Young guy like Barnes


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

FSH said:


> My whole point is Jack + Barnes >> Iggy and his now huge contract


How does Jack + Barnes compare to Iguodala + Howard and their now huge contracts?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Bogg said:


> How does Jack + Barnes compare to Iguodala + Howard and their now huge contracts?


Do you read? I said if they dont get Howard like 20 post backs

Seriously way to jump in mid convo. Everyone jump in mid convo and looks like a idiot. This whole thing is based on if they dont get Dwight Howard


----------



## ZhugeLiang (Jul 2, 2013)

Pablo5 said:


> I like AI, but this will turn out to be a bad deal for GS.



He's a strong locker room guy to complement Mark Jackson, and even if he loses a step he can really teach some things to Klay/Barnes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the whole reason they signed Iggy was to lock up Howard.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

FSH said:


> Do you read? I said if they dont get Howard like 20 post backs
> 
> Seriously way to jump in mid convo. Everyone jump in mid convo and looks like a idiot. This whole thing is based on if they dont get Dwight Howard


If they don't get Dwight they're returning the core of last years' playoff team, except they'll have turned Landry into David Lee and Jack into Iguodala, plus whoever else they're able to sign/trade for. Golden State is in good shape next year regardless.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I think the whole reason they signed Iggy was to lock up Howard.


Now that they didn't get that done, I don't like the move nearly as much. I think they will be stunting the growth of one of their two most promising assets.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FSH said:


> What the hell are you even talking about?
> 
> My whole point is Jack + Barnes >> Iggy and his now huge contract
> 
> And im saying the Nuggets still have Corey Brewer who was just as important and just as good as Iggy in the one place everyone tout how good Iggy is and that is defensively. Do you even know who the hell Corey Brewer is? The guy had a great season


What I'm talking about is everything you've typed has been insanely wrong, and you're now repeating disproven points. I have no more time for it, though. DWIGHTCISION IS OVER.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

My only reservations with the deal is that he is 29 years old and a 4 year deal may have been a year too long. Still, for a team that will probably have to play against OKC in the playoffs if they're going to be a serious contender, they need a guy like Iguodala who can slow down KD while not being an offensive liability. With Curry, Iguodala and Lee in their lineup, they have some great passers on the floor. As I said in the other thread, Iguodala also gives them the defensive versatility to cover up for Curry's defensive shortcomings. Iguodala can guard PG, SG and SF positions well. 

It's just a really good fit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FSH said:


> Im trying to say he isnt even worth the money people is offering. He get overrated because of one thing that he does great and Corey Brewer can do that same thing alot cheaper
> 
> If he didnt have the great defense he would be a average SF in the NBA. Would much rather have Jack and a Young guy like Barnes


Wow you're lost. Do you not realize Iguodala is a great non-PG passer/facilitator, athletic as hell, and a solid 3-point shooter. He can also create for himself better than Brewer. You sound like you don't understand basketball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwight in Houston. West got much more fun today. Not sure which of these teams I like better.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

FSH said:


> Im trying to say he isnt even worth the money people is offering. He get overrated because of one thing that he does great and Corey Brewer can do that same thing alot cheaper
> 
> If he didnt have the great defense he would be a average SF in the NBA. Would much rather have Jack and a Young guy like Barnes


THEY STILL HAVE BARNES!

They essentially traded jack for iggy. I have no idea why you'd be against that. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Congrats Golden State! Your now stuck with a huge contract in Iggy and your gonna stunt the growth of a promising young player. Also you had to cut your backup PG who had just as good season as Iggy did

Great moves!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> THEY STILL HAVE BARNES!
> 
> They essentially traded jack for iggy. I have no idea why you'd be against that.
> 
> ...


Because now that they dont have Howard Barnes should be starting. Not a huge contract average in every part of his game expect defense SF

Jack + Barnes growing > Iggy


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

_*David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt*
It's confirmed: Dwight Howard will go with the Houston Rockets when the July 10 moratorium ends. @sam_amick was first with the info.

3:06 p.m. PST_


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If FSH wants waffles, it's a good thing he's following the Dwight Howard saga so closely.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

FSH said:


> Because now that they dont have Howard Barnes should be starting. Not a huge contract average in every part of his game expect defense SF
> 
> Jack + Barnes growing > Iggy


I agree. AI is good player, but not at the expense of a young player being developed. AI on the Clippers would've been great, but GS have Barnes which looked to be in a zone in the playoffs.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

_*David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt*
How silly of me to think a decision was a decision. RT @WojYahooNBA Howard's agent, Dan Fegan, says Howard has not finalized his decision.
3:10 p.m. PST_


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If they keep Barnes, they'll run a lot of

Curry
Klay
Iggy
Barnes
[big]

Or something along those lines. Things really took off for them with Barnes at the 4. I think he or Lee are gone, though.

Warriors are still in great position. Lots of talent and some flexibility.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

People saying Iguodala doesn't fit a need -- yes he does. Needs are not simply positions that need to be filled, they can be skills and attributes as well. Just because the Warriors have a superstar PG and a young and talented SG/SF combo doesn't mean they have no needs on the perimeter. 

The Warriors do not have an abundance of playmakers and guys who can create offense. Heck, that's why Jack was so important for them last year. Barnes was a rookie getting his feet wet and Thompson is not a guy you look at to create offense, he's a shooter. You can't rely on Curry to create offense for you all the time, especially when his greatest asset is shooting as well. There's a reason their best lineups were with both Jack and Curry out there to spread the playmaking duties out. Iguodala gives you the playmaking but also gives you great defense (at multiple positions) that Jack couldn't dream of providing. Despite the growth of Barnes at the end of last season and into the playoffs off the dribble, Iguodala still fits a couple big needs for the Warriors and makes them a better and more complete team.

Look at the game at MSG last year (Curry 54 points) and the Game 1 collapse against San Antonio (Curry 44 and 11). Golden State struggled to score down the stretch and lost both games because Curry was getting doubled when he crossed half court and no one else could create offense.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Iguodala has played roughly 750 NBA games, and while he's still an above-average all-around player, I'd have thought twice about giving him $12 million per year until 2018.

Just don't think it's smart to pay a non-All Star that much money in today's NBA, especially considering you may have a future All-Star in Barnes waiting in the wings.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"All-Star" is just a title in this instance. Shouldn't define value, especially considering defense is usually an afterthought for All-Star voters, and much of AI's value lies in it.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Iguodala has played roughly 750 NBA games, and while he's still an above-average all-around player, I'd have thought twice about giving him $12 million per year until 2018.
> 
> Just don't think it's smart to pay a non-All Star that much money in today's NBA, especially considering you may have a future All-Star in Barnes waiting in the wings.


Nothing else need to be said. :twoguns:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Would have beenn funny if Utah called the Lakers and offered the contracts of Biedrins and Jefferson with both Warriors first rounders and two first rounders of their own for Dwight.

Technically impossible, I guess, but still...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It will be interesting to see where Jack goes now. He and Paul are pretty close, and their Moms are really tight as well. Of course he's probably deserving of the full MLE right now and the Clippers probably have to give that to Landry.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jack on the Clippers would be great. He's sort of a poor-man's Paul with a better 3-ball. They need a guy like that for when CP3 takes his 2nd-half season break.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Iguodala has played roughly 750 NBA games, and while he's still an above-average all-around player, I'd have thought twice about giving him $12 million per year until 2018.
> 
> Just don't think it's smart to pay a non-All Star that much money in today's NBA, especially considering you may have a future All-Star in Barnes waiting in the wings.


It is a lot of money, and I won't argue with anyone saying it's too much money. I just don't agree with those saying he's not a good fit from a basketball standpoint.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A lot of money relative to what though? He turned down more money to come here...so this was his market...it's not like they were competing with themselves and gave him a Rashard Lewis deal...it may be a little rough at the end of the deal or a mil or two overboard annually but...its not bad enough to not make the deal

I don't know where the "overpaid"/"underpaid" arguments really come from..the market sets itself


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dre said:


> A lot of money relative to what though? He turned down more money to come here...so this was his market...it's not like they were competing with themselves and gave him a Rashard Lewis deal...it may be a little rough at the end of the deal or a mil or two overboard annually but...its not bad enough to not make the deal
> 
> I don't know where the "overpaid"/"underpaid" arguments really come from..the market sets itself


You want to argue it's too much, fine by me. You want to argue he's worth it, fine by me. I won't argue with you either way. The only thing I have a strong opinion about is that he helps the Warriors a lot from a basketball perspective.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

hobojoe said:


> You want to argue it's too much, fine by me. You want to argue he's worth it, fine by me. I won't argue with you either way. The only thing I have a strong opinion about is that he helps the Warriors a lot from a basketball perspective.


If the Warriors had no chance to get Howard to begin with, then it's a good pick up regardless of whether or not they gave him too much money or not.

Assuming of course he's healthy Iggy will be great for the Warriors. I like what the Warriors have going for them.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Howard must have been afraid of California, too fast for him. 

The Lakers are decrepit but Gst. is Basketball of the future ! One in, four out with Curry, Iggy, Barnes and Klay as the outs ?? What could be better ??

He ran back to the countryside where he felt at home. In life, you have to take chances for real success. He just didn't have it in him I guess.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Problem with all that is Houston is better positioned for success than LAL with Howard.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Can we not act like Houston is the boonies because they're down south?

First Shaq now this...Houston has every major sport and everything else any major city has...sure they don't have that extra extra media frenzy that LA or New York has but it's hardly some secluded small town that's just happy to have him. He's got big shoes to fill and will feel it if he underachieves


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Dre said:


> Can we not act like Houston is the boonies because they're down south?
> 
> First Shaq now this...Houston has every major sport and everything else any major city has...sure they don't have that extra extra media frenzy that LA or New York has but it's hardly some secluded small town that's just happy to have him. He's got big shoes to fill and will feel it if he underachieves


I spent a summer in Houston and all I can remember is bugs and humidity. You can have it!



Jace said:


> Problem with all that is Houston is better positioned for success than LAL with Howard.


With Gst. He would be on a much deeper team. And have sign and trade possibilities because they have talent LA would gladly take back.

Houston has no one LA wants. 

So with Gst he could have had a better team and that fifth year @ $30 million a Win/Win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LA wouldn't want Harden? Parsons? Asik? Don't be silly.

And in all likelihood Houston probably has a little more to offer than wherever you spent your awful summer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Laker fan arrogance. Laker management would be on their knees for their talent right now.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

LA68 said:


> With Gst. He would be on a much deeper team. And have sign and trade possibilities because they have talent LA would gladly take back.
> 
> Houston has no one LA wants.
> 
> So with Gst he could have had a better team and that fifth year @ $30 million a Win/Win.


Going to Golden State also hitches the rest of Howard's prime to Steph Curry's balky ankles. If you guaranteed me that team wouldn't have any significant injury problems over the next four years I'd say that the Warriors might be a better situation, but Curry's very likely to miss extended stretches of basketball.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Feel bad for GSW shot for Howard and came up short......

Now they have given up a DP in the deep 2014 draft and another later on. 
Also they now have no back up PG like Jack. To 
a) keep Curry rested for the playoffs. 
b) let Curry play off the ball at times.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

hroz said:


> Also they now have no back up PG like Jack. To
> a) keep Curry rested for the playoffs.
> b) let Curry play off the ball at times.


Free agency is still a long way from over.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

hroz said:


> Feel bad for GSW shot for Howard and came up short......
> 
> Now they have given up a DP in the deep 2014 draft and another later on.
> Also they now have no back up PG like Jack. To
> ...


There are other point guards available to keep Curry rested, and having Iguodala to run the offense for stretches lets Steph play off the ball just fine. Their big problem isn't that they lost Jack (upgraded to Iguodala) or Landry (Lee should be healthy, Barnes/Green are still around for smallball), it's that they're relying on Bogut to be healthy for a good chunk of next season, which is a very risky proposition. The all-out push for Howard was an attempt to fix their biggest question mark, so I don't fault them for it. They badly need a reliable backstop in the middle, though - it wouldn't be a bad idea to find a way to get Brandon Haywood from Charlotte to join the platoon.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think if Bogut stays healthy (big if) GSW is better than HOU right now - how's that for controversy?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I think if Bogut stays healthy (big if) GSW is better than HOU right now - how's that for controversy?


I would say it's very, very close. If I had to guess, I'd say the Rockets win more regular season games, but the Warriors win a playoff series if they are matched up.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd take Golden State b/c they have more impact players. Let's say Curry-Harden is a wash. And Thompson-Parsons is a wash. You have Dwight and Lin vs Bogut Lee Barnes Iguodala. So I'd take Golden State overall.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's pretty close to the way I'd sum it up 

plus if we want to talk about serious contention with Iggy GSW has a guy who at least has a chance of slowing down a Durant or Lebron (or making them work or however you want to describe the thankless task of dealing with unstoppable guys) who does Houston have for that role?


----------

